# Muscle man Randy Savage



## A Cat Father (Jan 17, 2018)

Post things relating to Randy Savage.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 17, 2018)

MACHO MAN
MACHO
MACHO MACHO MACHO YOU DAFT GOOSE


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 17, 2018)

@Nacho Man Randy Salsa


----------



## A Cat Father (Jan 17, 2018)

I bet there's already one of these. Regardless, post Randy Savage for my amusement. Something something brother.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 17, 2018)

Leopard Print Man Randy Savage


----------



## CatParty (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## A Cat Father (Jan 17, 2018)

Cocaine misses this man


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 17, 2018)

BONESAW IS READY


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 17, 2018)

NO AGONY, NO BRAGONY!


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Jan 17, 2018)

OOOH YEAH!


----------



## trashboatwillie (Jan 18, 2018)

the guy aged like wine ngl


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 19, 2018)

trashboatwillie said:


> View attachment 359940
> the guy aged like wine ngl


He really rocked the "old kung fu master" style.

Dr Wagner jr's been good for that since he unmasked, too.


----------



## Zoobles (Jan 19, 2018)

Spoiler: Snap into a Slim Jim!


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 19, 2018)

Warrior ended his career.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jan 20, 2018)

about:blank said:


> Spoiler: Snap into a Slim Jim!



Slim Jim's only true mascot, imo. RIP Snapping into a Slim Jim has never been the same without him.


----------



## LiveFromNS (Jan 20, 2018)

I saw Macho Man wrestle his brother Leaping Lanny Poffo in 1978 or 79 when they were part of the Atlantic Grand Prix Wrestling circuit here in the Maritimes. He only went by Randy Savage at that time. They swapped belts two or three times over those years. A lot of the wrestlers in the WWF when Hulkamania was running wild in the 80s came through the territory here. I was not even a teen, but a friend's older brother got us ringside seats for the season and there was a card every Thursday night. 

Savage was great in the WWF. It was weird seeing him and the others that were now superstars, when 5 years before they were wrestling in front of maybe 1000 or so at the Halifax Forum. I think McMahon grabbed the operation in mid 80s.


----------

